# Esi Grips Chunky...



## flm (19. September 2010)

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=3262654#post3262654


...Kultgriff aus USA in schwarz: http://www.esigrips.com/Silicone_Gri..._Absorbing.htm

Der re. ist sauber gekürtzt um 25mm (Rohloff, Nexus..., -den li. könt Ihr ja bei Bedarf auch kürzen für z. B. GripShift).

Nach kurzer Montage getauscht gg. Ergon (am Trekker).

15,- Euronen, -*incl*. Versand in DE, in OVP!

Gruß

P.S.: Bild folgt, bevor ich wieder angeprangert werde...


----------



## flm (20. September 2010)

13,-???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

